# Papier / Tapete abblättern / abreißen / zerreißen - Übergang



## aeuphelia (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

 weiß jemand, ob es ein plugin oder ähnliches gibt für After effects oder Final Cut, was simuliert, wie eine Papier zerreißt und dahinter das nächste zum Vorschein kommt.

Ich habe das so in etwa mit dem umblättern effekt in After effects nachgebaut, aber das sieht sehr künstlich aus und auch eher, als ob das papier nach unten rollt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI-3szWBmXQ

Es soll eher so aussehen, wie von uns in natur gefilmt.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3ll34sXtdc

Ich habe es mit einer farbstanzmaske in final ut probiert, aber da ergibt sich wieder das problem, dass man erst auf weiß keyen kann...funktioniert super, aber man kann nicht sofort danach im selben material auf schwarz keyen.

Irgendjemand ne Idee?
Am liebsten wäre mir ne Lösung mit einem Plugin, was das zerreisen als übergang hat.

Aeuphelia


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2009)

Du hast doch in FinalCut auch mehrere Ebenen, da musst Du doch nur das zweite Video in die untere Ebene ohne Maske legen, so dass Video 1 durch den Weisskey beschrieben wird und schwarz damit durchsichtig ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## aeuphelia (11. Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Aber Schwarz wird nicht automatisch durchsichtig, das muss man dann auch keyen. Also muss man erst weiß keyen, dann den film ausspielen und dann schwarz keyen..geht übrigens mit rot und gelb besser, als mit schwarz und weiß, weil die farben im porjezierten material nicht so häufig vorkommen.

Dennoch sieht der effect nicht sauber aus und ich wäre dankbar, wenn einer ne Lösung hätte, die etwas eleganter aussieht...wie z.Bsp. Hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=roK_fVTTo90

bei Sekunde 33 reißt die Tapete elegant...


----------

